
IPhone App Adds Photos and Videos to Foursquare Check-ins - roder
http://mashable.com/2010/02/11/squarepik/
======
Jwhylie
Awesome idea! One of those 'why wasn't this done before' ideas.

------
brianbreslin
wonder if foursquare will snatch them up

------
chrisfullman
Well someone had to do something, good work!

------
jahmon
This is awesome. Really good idea.

------
Garettojaksu
What a cool idea!!

